# hunting jacket and riding hat combination



## jess2015 (22 June 2015)

I am looking for a new riding hat and can't decide what colour to buy. Can a navy riding hat be used with a black hunting jacket for the hunting season?


----------



## Kat (22 June 2015)

jess2015 said:



			I am looking for a new riding hat and can't decide what colour to buy. Can a navy riding hat be used with a black hunting jacket for the hunting season?
		
Click to expand...

No that would look awful. If you need different colours buy a skull cap and change the cover. I prefer to use a skull for hunting anyway, it is safer and more practical. I keep my velvet peaked cap for dressage and showing.


----------



## JenHunt (23 June 2015)

I would agree with this too. Skull caps are more versatile in that sense, as well as not having a fixed peak.


----------



## Tea Drinker (23 June 2015)

Skull cap (with changeable velvet cover) or patey (other brands are available). Whatever you prefer.
I can't abide those fixed peak hats with chinstraps. Illegal for eventing ( I think) for bloody good reason! Fixed peak and chinstrap = disaster if you fall off!


----------



## Kat (23 June 2015)

I actually find the peak on my velvet cap interferes with my field of vision when galloping and jumping and especially when negotiating low branches, so more reason to wear a skull cap hunting.


----------



## hibshobby (2 August 2015)

Oh no ! That would look awful.  Match your hat silk to your jacket (cheaper option !). If you have a black jacket, go for a black silk or black velvet skull cap cover. I was always told match your jacket and hat to your boots - and boots are NEVER blue ! Similarly, for cubbing (sorry, Autumn Hunting), if you have brown boots for ratcatcher, go for tweed jacket and brown velvet skull cap cover.


----------

